# Monti Cap bleaching



## TankCla

Yesterday I bought a beautiful monti cap. Today I noticed it is bleaching. Acclimatization took around 1h (30m temp + 30m dripping). I also did 5 min Reef Dip.
Last night I saw a lot if slime coming out of it, and this morning, in that area itis white.
I have T5HO. When I bought it, it was under T5HO, but who knows...

My concern is (I google it with no results), it will recover or that white spot will be covered by algae and this one is lost?

I know, it doesn't like something in my tank or the reef dip or maybe when I was rearranging the corals last night, it was touched by my button polyps.

Everything I added yesterday, and got the same treatment, are looking good.


----------



## noy

you probably touched it and its reacting to that. doesn't look like anything to worry about.

Just as a point of reference when i got my monti cap i got some crap on it and there was major tissue loss. it recovered nonetheless. the picture below show about 10 months of growth. the cap is over 6 inches across now.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8643616561/


----------



## TankCla

Oh, there was a lot of "touching" last night , but I had gloves.


----------



## TypeZERO

Yea the cap looks fine from the picture. Keep eye on it and it should get better bu the day.


----------



## TankCla

Another angle


----------



## altcharacter

it'll be fine dude. No worries.


----------



## TankCla

The bleaching stopped. 
I will keep an eye on it and see if the color comes back.


----------



## TankCla

I have a nice growth rate on my Monti, but it does this gray spots. Different sizes, but today is the biggest ever. Any info in why? Monti Cap Photo


----------



## ameekplec.

My first guess would be stuff landing on the cap and just bleaching/killing the tissue underneath.

If the filter output is right over the monti, it may be causing tissue damage as well. I've found that caps tend not to like direct flow, so if it's getting direct flow, it may be killing off patches of tissue.

Are the patches grey/white and they grow back or colour up? Do the discoloured areas still have polyps, or is the tissue missing?


----------



## TankCla

The patches are colouring up, but every day I get new ones. This is the biggest one yet. 
As you can see in the picture, I have the skimmer outlet right beside the monti. Maybe that is harming it?!?

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RR37

Do you notice any bubbles settling in the tissue of the coral from time to time ?

Take a Bastet to it and see if any sediment blows off it, it's possible there is sediment settling on it and rotting on the tissue.


----------



## TankCla

RR37 said:


> Do you notice any bubbles settling in the tissue of the coral from time to time ?
> 
> Take a Bastet to it and see if any sediment blows off it, it's possible there is sediment settling on it and rotting on the tissue.


No bubbles just some slime. 
What is a Bastet? Wikipedia says is "Bastet the Goddess of Cats".


----------



## teemee

TankCla said:


> No bubbles just some slime.
> What is a Bastet? Wikipedia says is "Bastet the Goddess of Cats".


Pretty sure he meant a turkey baster, not the cat goddess lol
but you never know


----------



## TankCla

It is coming around. 
I like this Monti, it is recovering very fast. 
In a week, the grey area bleached and now it is growing back. 
It is getting the color back, and I didn't move it, so it's not from the skimmer water flow. Maybe something touch it or some debris/left overs were on top of it and it reacted.


----------



## ameekplec.

It was probably debris then. This commony happens to caps because they are big and flat. Just blow the crud off, or increase the water flow around the coral.


----------



## conix67

Just give it time, as many have said. If it's bleaching it may not even give you time to observe changes. Montis are pretty hardy, and they will not bleach easily.


----------



## TankCla

It is ok now. I was surprised how fast it recovers. Cool coral.


----------



## kamal

patience is a virtue. Glad its doing well now


----------

